# Really cool site for downloads



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

Happy Fall Ya'LL!!!!!
i found this site,http://www.ilovewavs.com/Holidays/Hallween/hallween.htm
thought some of you would like it as well, 
it has some Halloween songs and downloads i've never heard before,
i've been on it all day!!!! has loads of "soundbites" check it out.


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

check out the answering machine bytes and the prank calls, not halloween related but anyone ever hear of Roy D Mercer (it's a southern thang) and hilarious!


----------



## MoochJWL (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks for the site. Gonna have some fun there.


----------

